# Update



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Just one updated pic on how the diet is going.

first pics taken about 4-5 weeks ago on cycle and 2nd picture taken 2 nights ago after a week of dieting, but 3 weeks into PCT. (I know dieting is probably not good during PCT).


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooh a face to put to the name! JOY

You can tell you have lost weight Lee! Well done!

You have a nice shape.

I like your pants!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

crap i knew i forgot to do somethin to the pic :crazy:

Thanks Tat, Most of what i have lost is just water held while on cycle i think, although the BF has also come down a bit aswell.

That pic of my face doesnt do me justice lol, i look like sloth


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Your abs are showing more!

You can take the pic out and post it up again if you are really uncomfortable with it.

I am the pic posting queen! Edit-Advanced-Manage Attachments.

I always thought that sloths had furry faces and long hair!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

ill leave it up for DB as he thanked me for not showing it last time lol.

Infact heres a better one, my ugly mug has been on other sites so i dont see why i should hide it on here lol


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

CUTE!

Yes DB will probably have something to say. It could be worse, he could keep posting that he has seen your bum hole, as is the case for me! 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well done mate, good shape defo looking a bit slimmer in your second pic.

What are you aiming for mate? Cutting for the summer?

Keep it up fella


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

you may of looked a little bigger in the 1st pic but you look loads better in the 2nd la!

is the 3rd pic one you send to girls on mms to show how good lookin you are...ha ha


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

troll lookin mother fuker 

lookin solid lee impressed mate!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, way better in the second pick.

Diet looks like it is working nicely.

Man you young guys can lose bodyfat fast.

On the face pick, you are a handsome lad.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

get a room!!!! good biceps mate mine are ****e!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

looking good lee mate nice and lean

keep it up


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

looking really good, huge difference from your first fat pick a few years ago, how tall are you bro?


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Well done mate, good shape defo looking a bit slimmer in your second pic.
> 
> What are you aiming for mate? Cutting for the summer?
> 
> Keep it up fella


Yes mate cutting for summer, probably keep this going for another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

bad_news_hughes said:


> you may of looked a little bigger in the 1st pic but you look loads better in the 2nd la!
> 
> is the 3rd pic one you send to girls on mms to show how good lookin you are...ha ha


HAHA thats the one mate, although things have dried up a little on the girl front at the moment


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Carnivore said:


> looking really good, huge difference from your first fat pick a few years ago, how tall are you bro?


Thanks mate, im 5'8 - 5'9

heres the fat pic for people who havent seen it, i weighed around 234lbs :bounce: ..


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lookin good m8y, as always arms are gr8! just let me know when u dont blur ur face! mg: :behindsof


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Lee, just seen this thread.

You look really good in the pics mate - keep up the good work !!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I remember that pick, that was a while ago, I think when you joined right?

Wow, much better now.

You should be pretty damn proud.

Although I always worked out I let myself go for around 9 years, reeling it in now takes some time.

I dont think I will do that again.

*Lookin good mate.*


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah Hacks, that pic was from when i first joined, the post was dated 09-08-2004, but i was 15 months into training then.

Its quite strage to think that was just nearly 3 years ago..

Thanks for the comments all


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

tell the women that you meet that you know big - unc mate they'll fcuk the face off you 

but dont tell them were i live cos i'll probably owe them coin lol :smoke:



Lee said:


> HAHA thats the one mate, although things have dried up a little on the girl front at the moment


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

when you say they will fcuk the face off me unc, i dont want them to do it with a baseball bat mate lol.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Lee,

Do you have any more fat photos? Have you seen the Tatty the Fatty post and the link to the other UK-M.com?

Have a peek cause it would be great if you would post some pics on that thread as well!

It is motivating LOADS of peeps!

x

x

x

T


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking good my man and leaner ,looks like youve worked hard keep it up and you'll go far


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> Do you have any more fat photos? Have you seen the Tatty the Fatty post and the link to the other UK-M.com?
> 
> ...


Thats the only fat pic i have and it honestly doesn't show how big i was.. had an ass on me that looked like the back of a bus.

ill have a look at that thread. (i couldnt find it, have you got a link?)



oh and Homer, thanks mate


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

heres a pic taken tonight, ive stopped the diet about 5 days ago now. but will start again soon.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

This is the link  ON THIS SITE  which will give you the link to the other full thread.

A back end the size of a bus! LOL!

I can't imagine

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Lee - Fookin hell bro your lookin great!!!

I think that pic is clearer than the first two, as its better lit.

I'd be bookin my summer hols if I was you mate - gettin on that beach 

Well done


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

whoa! nice one lee.......

i dint realise you were at this kinda stage,.....

you have a nice shape mate,....

gonna have nice blocky abs too ......well done....


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Class build mate! good stuff..


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Lee - Fookin hell bro your lookin great!!!
> 
> I think that pic is clearer than the first two, as its better lit.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate

Holiday is booked :beer: 12th July.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

looking really good mate!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

you have a nice shape to you mate!

any chance of posting your diet up so i could see,i am trying to get a diet plan together myself!

thanks mate:beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dude, you have good genetics.

I think you look good.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Dred, pm sent 

Hacks, thanks mate!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I so remember this pic. OMG, you have come so far in such a little bit of time. You look really good now.

All I can say is wow! Nice facial also, easy DB, I dont want you to get the wrong idea mate..........lol.



Lee said:


> Thanks mate, im 5'8 - 5'9
> 
> heres the fat pic for people who havent seen it, i weighed around 234lbs :bounce: ..


----------

